# iPhone 3g + Wifi issues...



## solchild (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey folks,

I just got my 3g and Im loving it! the only issue Im having is connecting to my wireless network at home and it's starting to really aggravate me.

I have a D-Link DI-624 Wireless Router but I can't seem to connect to it no matter how many times I put in my WEP password into my iPhone!!

I've heard that the iPhone only takes "n" or "b" signals???
I've logged into my router and don't see where this can be changed...

Can anyone help?


----------



## solchild (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey folks,

I just got my 3g and Im loving it! the only issue Im having is connecting to my wireless network at home and it's starting to really aggravate me.

I have a D-Link DI-624 Wireless Router but I can't seem to connect to it no matter how many times I put in my WEP password into my iPhone!!

I've heard that the iPhone only takes "n" or "b" signals???
I've logged into my router and don't see where this can be changed...

Can anyone help?


----------



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

*I would reset the router and try again without any security,*



solchild said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I just got my 3g and Im loving it! the only issue Im having is connecting to my wireless network at home and it's starting to really aggravate me.
> 
> ...


just to see if it will connect; then log into the router and set up your password.
I have a WPA on mine.

There shoul be a reset button on the back of the router.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

The iPhone supports 802.11 b/g so your router is fine as far as that goes as the DI-624 is also b/g. Problem most likely lies elsewhere in the settings.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

It takes 802.11 G/B only.. not N.

Have you tried changing your encryption to open to test if it will connect?

I'm thinking you're probably not typing in the hex key that's required to connect. You're probably only typing in the ASCII version of your password.


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

Reset your network settings in your iPhone.


----------



## An Old Soul (Apr 24, 2006)

I'd try changing the security to EPA if it's available. WEP is a bygo e encyption easily cracked these days. WPA or WPA2 is best, and will likely work flawlessly with your phone.


----------



## wilecoyote (May 25, 2008)

solchild said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I just got my 3g and Im loving it! the only issue Im having is connecting to my wireless network at home and it's starting to really aggravate me.
> 
> ...


Based on my experience, if you are entering the WEP passphrase, it won't work - instead you have to enter the long hexadecimal sequence of characters and numbers (that is based on the pass phrase), and then it seems to work fine. You can usually find that in your wireless security page in whatever way you set up your router (i have a linksys and do this through the browser).


----------



## arkaska (Jan 20, 2009)

I have the same problem. I set my sequrity to open but it dosen't help. I just can't connect to my WiFi


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I have a N router and it accepts it. Probably not at N speeds, but it still accepts it...


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

as someone else already said, 'try a wpa2 personal passkey'. 

the problem that I had with wep keys before was that if you used key #1 it worked, but if you used key #2-4 which the router generates, then os x didn't have anywhere in the tcp ip settings to note which key# you were using. so my suggestion (as someone else already said) is to try wpa2.

hope this helps.


----------



## arkaska (Jan 20, 2009)

tried both WPA2 and no pasword at all and nothing worked


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

i have a DI-624 and had this problem with both my iPod Touch and my iPhone.

Two things.. Reset network settings in your iphone. This can be done under settings.

Also, unplug your router and then plug it back in.


----------



## arkaska (Jan 20, 2009)

tried both of those as well sithout sucess


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

arkaska said:


> tried both of those as well sithout sucess


Did you try making your network 'open'? reset the network settings on your phone and unplug the router? See if it would connect?


----------



## bmorris (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi all, just joined ehMac. 

i'm switching over my home to VOIP and have a deal going with Telus. i also travel to europ on a regular basis. So my question is, is there a phone that Telus sells that would suport WIFI, VOIP, G3 etc... So that I can make my internet calls from my cell while in Europe?


----------

